
Ask HN: Observability tools for Early Stage companies - sameerdeshmukh
Which Observability tool is recommended for early to medium stage ventures to effective Log&#x2F;monitor&#x2F;trace the events?
======
vmarchaud
Disclosure: I contribute to the software mentionned next.

Definitely implement OpenTelemetry [0] instead of specific providers sdk even
if promised to have better features. Lock-in is hard to escape when you need
ship 2 features for yesterday. However OTel is quite young though (still not
GA) so you'll feel some missing features (logs are still WIP for ex).

On the question of where to host the data, on the early days i would recommend
to opt (if available) for your cloud platform products (Stackdriver for GCP
for ex) since it will be easier to setup. Later on you will be able to easily
switch to something better as your needs will evolve.

[0]: [https://opentelemetry.io/](https://opentelemetry.io/)

------
verdverm
Infrastructure/software or Business?

